# Traynor TS-50 for $50



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My first amp was the big daddy to that amp...TS140 combo.
Built like a tank and twice as heavy as one.
as a 14 yr old, I wasnt sophisticated enough to get the hair metal i wanted out of it though. was once described as a "razor blade to the ear drum". lol....i probably had it scooped and over-overdriven


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought one of those brand new when I got out of high school. I was young and was impressed by how loud it was. Ended up being the worst sounding amp I ever owned. That's probably why they're so cheap on the used market. $50-$75 is pretty typical.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine is in the garage, near the door towards the patio. It has become the outdoors amp. It does an OK job at that.


----------

